# [SOLVED] New build PC not displaying any picture



## belair7 (Jul 6, 2015)

I have built my pc, turned it on, everything seemed to be on and running, yet I wasn't getting a picture through the HDMI. The motherboard can't display as it doesn't have a port. So has to go through gpu.

All parts are new, so i'm not sure with what is wrong with it, any help would be appreciated 

Parts

Fx 6300
Gigabyte G1 GTX 960
8GB Ripjaws
Gigabyte 970A-D3P


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New build PC not displaying any picture*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Does the computer stay running? Do any beeps appear?

What is the full make and model numbers of everything inside the PC? Including the PSU.


----------



## belair7 (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: New build PC not displaying any picture*

There are no beeps, the computer stays running, I can turn it on and off through the switch on the case

Gigabyte GA-970A-D3P ATX AM3+/AM3 Motherboard
AMD FX-6300 3.5GHz 6-Core Processor
G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 2GB Video Card
Cooler Master 450W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply

any ideas


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New build PC not displaying any picture*

Is the PSU new as well?

Does the monitor you're using also support DVI, from which you can test with? You made sure that the monitor is on the right input connection?


----------



## belair7 (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: New build PC not displaying any picture*

yes all new
The monitor only has RGB and HDMI

do you think that it would work if I used a DVI to HDMI cable then

would any pictures help ?


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

*Re: New build PC not displaying any picture*

Yes you can try a converter. You can also try RGB if you have an RGB cable around there somewhere. Just to see if your GPU will actually work. You did plug in the PCIe (PCI express) power connector for the 960 right? Alternatively you can also try another HDMI cable if you have one of those as well.

Is the LCD you're using a known good LCD? Do you see a power lite on the LCD itself and it's "on"?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New build PC not displaying any picture*



belair7 said:


> would any pictures help ?


They would allow us to see if everything is setup correctly.


----------



## belair7 (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: New build PC not displaying any picture*

didn't work, how do i show a photo ?

If you have a google drive, i will share the photos with you, just tell you account name

Here is a picture link of the PC

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B...dtamZBdVlNbml4SDVzVWlNalV1U1VLaUs2QlBTOGVhSHM

Any ideas ?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: New build PC not displaying any picture*

Your google drive is set to private. Add the image to your next reply as an attachment (click the Manage Attachments button below the reply box) or use a hosting site like imgur or TinyPic.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: New build PC not displaying any picture*

the monitor may have a selection you have to press in order for it to use HDMI or RGB. RGB may be default. Not all monitors auto switch.


----------



## belair7 (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: New build PC not displaying any picture*

Here is a link to photos 
hopefully that works
PC build - Album on Imgur


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: New build PC not displaying any picture*

cant quite see but ahve you got the pcie connectors that are in the graphics card connected to the psu?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: New build PC not displaying any picture*

also to add photos you save the to your pictures or desktop then use the manage attachments button when your are posting a reply then select your photos from the box that appears.


----------



## belair7 (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: New build PC not displaying any picture*

No I used the cables that came with the power supply to power the gpu.
2 6 pin connectors


----------



## belair7 (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: New build PC not displaying any picture*

Hopefully these pictures help


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: New build PC not displaying any picture*

thats what I meant those connectors that are in the gpu should go into the pcie connectors in the psu or from the psu into the gpu.

Have you checked whether the monitor has a selection button for hdmi or rgb etc?


----------



## belair7 (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: New build PC not displaying any picture*

so I should be using the cables which came with the gpu

I get you, cables are plugged into psu

It was on the right HDMI


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New build PC not displaying any picture*

Do you have a second monitor? Did you check the input of the monitor to make sure its correct?


----------



## belair7 (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: New build PC not displaying any picture*

yes it's all correct, I just got a HDMI to DVI and still the same outcome


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New build PC not displaying any picture*

Do you have a second monitor?

At this point its either the lower quality PSU or the GPU. Hard to tell.


----------



## belair7 (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: New build PC not displaying any picture*

no second monitor, but will a tv work

Did the wiring look alright to you in the photos?


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

*Re: New build PC not displaying any picture*



belair7 said:


> *yes all new*
> The monitor only has RGB and HDMI
> 
> do you think that it would work if I used a DVI to HDMI cable then
> ...


 
Is the LCD new too? If it is I would verify that it will work by using something like a laptop and using and RGB/HDMI connection, or another running PC. What is the specific model of LCD you have? and did you try your setup on that TV yet? Or any other monitor?


----------



## belair7 (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: New build PC not displaying any picture*

I will try set it up on a tv then, I had tested the monitor with ps4 and it worked, but ill give the tv a go. Monitor is new as well

ok then, I think the problem is with the gpu, any recommendations for getting it fixed or what ever, I seriously have no clue


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: New build PC not displaying any picture*

if its new you RMA it back to where you got it from and they will send you a new one.


----------



## belair7 (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: New build PC not displaying any picture*

Ok thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New build PC not displaying any picture*

Try to first RMA the unit through the place you purchased the GPU. If they state its past the return date, then contact the manufacturer for a replacement.


----------



## belair7 (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: New build PC not displaying any picture*

Ok thanks, I might get it checked to confirm the issue, then if the issue is with the gpu, I will contact the supplier.
Thanks again for helping.


----------



## belair7 (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: New build PC not displaying any picture*

Fixed, it was the gpu, got a replacement and the system worked fine.
Thanks to everyone who helped.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Awesome! Glad to hear!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

glad to hear it


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

yeah glad to hear it :grin:


----------

